# help from mods



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

Is there a way to permanently delete a user name?


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Moderators do not have that ability. Please PM Yungster the system admin.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Will Yungster delete any username at our request? >


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Hello, 

We don't delete any accounts permanently. Any content that you have contributed to the forum will remain here unless there's a phone number or an email that you don't want to share anymore. Deleting can cause a lot of issues which we don't want. 


Lee


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

EllisRedding said:


> Will Yungster delete any username at our request? >


I can think of a couple I would like to delete >


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

FeministInPink said:


> I can think of a couple I would like to delete >


That would be great if we could all do it. See who is left standing at the end like a contest with some sort of prize lol (and of course you would need to try and get your deletions in before you get deleted!)


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

EllisRedding said:


> That would be great if we could all do it. See who is left standing at the end like a contest with some sort of prize lol (and of course you would need to try and get your deletions in before you get deleted!)


Ha ha ha ha :rofl:

Survivor, TAM Edition.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

EllisRedding said:


> That would be great if we could all do it. See who is left standing at the end like a contest with some sort of prize lol (and of course you would need to try and get your deletions in before you get deleted!)


----------

